# Good bye little babies. :-(



## glorycloud (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, I was saving them for a rainy day and the rainy day came in the form of an A/C unit that
needed to be replaced. Oh well, I did enjoy the whole process of making them though!! 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 17, 2015)

Aww, so sad... now you have to make new ones. 8) 

Göran


----------



## Palladium (Aug 17, 2015)

The saddest part is the spot price he got. The price of gold is killing me right now.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not too sad. Most of what I recover and refine had a zero cost basis. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 17, 2015)

glorycloud said:


> I'm not too sad. Most of what I recover and refine had a zero cost basis. 8)



Look at it this way you have also learned how to melt gold into button. 8)


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 17, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Point well taken Barren!!

Thanks for noticing!! 8)


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 18, 2015)

Must have been a big A/C unit ... great looking buttons and too much effort to give em away like that, bad luck :/


----------



## goldenchild (Aug 18, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not too sad. Most of what I recover and refine had a zero cost basis. 8)
> ...



Cloud finally achieved the full melt :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 18, 2015)

goldenchild said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > glorycloud said:
> ...




Who says you can't teach and old dog new tricks.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 18, 2015)

For those of you who have no idea why I am being "taunted", I had some pretty ugly melts
when I first got started. Like my first melt on March 31st, 2009 for example!

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=4323&p=39238&hilit=deformed#p39238

:lol: 

It was very traumatizing but the kind folks here helped me figure it out! Thanks for all the love!! 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 18, 2015)

glorycloud said:


> For those of you who have no idea why I am being "taunted", I had some pretty ugly melts
> when I first got started. Like my first melt on March 31st, 2009 for example!
> 
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=4323&p=39238&hilit=deformed#p39238
> ...



They were never ugly. I thought they were works of art. Honestly I did. :mrgreen:


----------

